# What ****tails do u make ???



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

No not drinks sorry guys.
ment in what u add or mix to products and what and how did u find it helped.
for example people add stuff to snowfoam, wax's polish's :buffer:
:detailer::thumb:
Didn't know where to put this under so put under wales.
P.S dont ask me LOL we have only just started gettin into this after Matt did Our Audi last weekend.

all we have done is bought a duragloss towel and some last touch.
washed car (snow foam) first time and used both products and worked out need more towel LOL 1 to get the main water off other for the little bit of water left and the spray of last touch off to get a good finish.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Are you sheeting the rinsing water off the car? On a waxed car this should leave very little water behind.
I used to mix products together, but then stopped as I saw no real benefit. I now look at what products are about for the job I need, choose a suitable product and learn the best way to use it. The only real exception to this can be with polish as I might add a Glaze/milder polish to it too achieve different characteristics.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

A good blob of Megs HW mixed in the SF bottle gives lovely foamage


----------

